# John Ryan Tent Top



## falconer (Aug 1, 2011)

7" Cobalt John Ryan Savannah Geo.1859 Tent Top with Bold JOHN RYAN embossed with high relief letters.  In fact I acquired quite a collection of the John Ryan's today but this was special.  Can't find a reference on this one.  Anyone interested I an post the find.


----------



## falconer (Aug 1, 2011)

Another photo


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes I want to see your recently acquired bottles so please post more photos.


----------



## falconer (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is the group I acquired...includes a Cookson forWitchita Drugs, Clarke's Genessee Liniment, New Your. Embossed Camel Ginger Ale bottled by the Coca Cola Bottling Co. with Wichita label, Johnson & Co Blob Top, Hutmacher & Richter, Quincy, Ill Blob Top, Hosier Keeney Druggist Breckenridge, Mo., and the three Ryan's:: John Ryan 1866 Excelsior Bottle Works, John Ryan Excelsior Mineral Water, Union Glassworks Phil'aThis Bottle Never Sold and the Bold john Ryan Tent Top.  What a fun day it was yesterday.  Falconer


----------



## falconer (Aug 2, 2011)

The Three Ryan's Front


----------



## falconer (Aug 2, 2011)

Thee three Ryan's back


----------



## falconer (Aug 2, 2011)

One for good measure


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

A good day for sure...Jim


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Ryan bottles. Looks like a great haul. Can you post close ups of the aqua Hutchinson and Blob Top?


----------



## kwalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like a gold mine in that acquisition!






 What do you think of Ford Knox Jim? I say we pull a heist...They'll never know. [8D]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 2, 2011)

Those Cobalt Ryan's are beaut's!![]


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 2, 2011)

one of my favorite southern sodas. Thanks for posting those pics. I love that IP union glass works the most.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Jammur9;  I am glad you saw these.  I almost sent you a PM or email about them because I knew you liked them.  These are impressive examples. RED Matthews.


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 2, 2011)

Red Mathews you can read me like a book


----------



## falconer (Aug 3, 2011)

OK Stumpknocker...here are the photos you requested and one other from the same acquisition...a black glass long-neck cylinder, probably dutch origin circa 178.  It has a really neat pontil and lip.  My question still remains unanswered. Anyone know anything about the Ryan Tent Top with bold letters?


----------



## falconer (Aug 3, 2011)

Dutch Cylinder


----------



## falconer (Aug 3, 2011)

Cylinder


----------



## falconer (Aug 3, 2011)

Lip.  Bottle is 10 1/16" and real crude


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/JOHN-RYAN-2-inch-block-letters-light-medium-cobalt-/280719222316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415c2b662c#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## falconer (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and all the help.  jammur9 the link shows the big letters but it is not the tent top.   Falconer


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 7, 2011)

I see the shape of the tent top under the lip  ( being flat) but the top looks like it was sanded down so much on top its hard to tell if it really is a tent top. Very pretty bottle by the way too. I love those John Ryan's. I say that E bay listing and thought of you and hoped it might help compare yours to.


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 7, 2011)

The Savannah soda bottle shows the â€œJOHN RYAN MINERAL WATER TENT TOP 2â€ LETTERSâ€ valued at $500 - $600 in the very best possible condition however yours appears to have had the top ground down to remove a small amount of damage but that is just a guess from looking at the photos. I have not held the bottle in hand or looked at it under a backlight so I can say that with complete certainty. Perhaps some of the more advanced collector on the forum could comment on the top. Hope this helps.


----------



## falconer (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Stumpknocker.  Love this forum for the things we learn.  Took some close-up photos of the top.  There is an anomaly on the lip like some slag got caught on it causing the lip to turn inward showing white residue.  The grinding, if it is grinding, may have happened in the making.  The patina is consistent over the entire bottle including the lip.


----------



## falconer (Aug 8, 2011)

Second photo


----------



## falconer (Aug 8, 2011)

In my window box


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 8, 2011)

My opinion is the lip had ice pick type chipping from removing the cork and that someone ground down the chipping and reshaped the top edge of the lip to make the bottle display better. I have never seen manufacture related lip grinding on any soda.

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ron,

 I would be interested in your Breckenridge Mo hutch if it might be for sale. 

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## falconer (Aug 9, 2011)

My wife has two Coon Hounds named Breck and Ridge.  She saw the Breckenridge bottle and claimed it as her own.  She relented and told me she would entertain an offer.  Please send inquires to ronkrupa@hotmail.com  or use the one in my profile.  Now for the reveal:  The most I paid for one of  the group of ten was $4.50.  Puts me at 400 plus bottles.  What a wonderful obsession...Falconer


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 9, 2011)

I have sent several emails and PMâ€™s through your profile but got no any reply.


----------



## deacon_frost (Aug 10, 2011)

nice looking bottles, 
 tim im glad you saw the mo hutch i was just going to email you about it[] bet i know who wants that


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Brian,

 Yeah i'm definitely interested if Ron decides to sell it. Would be a great addition. []

 All the best,
 Tim


----------

